# AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)



## ebastler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin dank superior1337 seit einer Weile stolzer Besitzer einer geköpften 5960X die taktet wie wenige andere.
Nun lässt sich das Vieh unter Luft kaum bändigen, also muss Wasser her.

Hardware:
- Antec HCP 1200 (Herzlichen Dank Antec Germany für das Traum-Netzteil!)
- Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion
- i7 5960X mit dick OC (4,7 Core sind angestrebt, wahrscheinlich aus Stromspargründen 24/7 weniger)
- 4*8 GB Trident Z 3200 c15
- R9 290X Referenz (reicht mir noch locker für alles, darf noch 1-2 Generationen bleiben)

Als Gehäuse musste nun ein neues her - mein geplanter Casemod des G5 war mit mehr als einem Radiator und E-ATX leider nicht vereinbar und wird daher eventuell mal später zum Homeserver/NAS umgebaut. Oder zu einem zweiten System. Etwas impulsiv habe ich mir ein Anidees AI Crystal gekauft - mMn aktuell das schönste Case am Markt, leider passen nur 2 360er Slim Radis rein.

Was steht an WaKü Zeug schon fest?
- 2 Hardwarelabs Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS (die mit Abstand besten slim Radis laut Vergleichstest von extremerigs.net)
- EK Supremacy Evo X99 Nickel/Plexi (noch nicht 100%, dazu später mehr)
- Aquacomputer 290X Nickel/Plexi samt Aktivbackplate
- Alphacool VPP 755
- Heatkiller Tube 150mm D5
- 6 NF-F12 industrial PPC 2000 PWM an den Radis
- Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT
- Schwarze EK Fittings

So, was fehlt mir nun noch, werdet ihr euch fragen?

Da dies meine erste Wakü ist bin ich absolut ratlos wegen der Farbwahl. Das Board ist Orange/weiß/schwarz, also kommen mir nur diese drei Farben ins Case.

Zum CPU Block: Die X99 Version ist deutlich billiger als der normale und kommt direkt mit der X99 Jetplate/Insert sowie mit einem etwas besseren Montagesystem, so weit ich das gelesen habe. Nachteil ist, wenn ich mal wieder Plattform wechsle muss ich den Kühler ersetzen.
Andererseits sollte die 5960X mit OC lange genug so schnell sein, dass, bis ich mal wieder wechsle, eh schon neue und bessere Kühler am Markt sein sollten, oder?

Nun bin ich bei Schläuchen und Wasser, sowie den LEDs noch total unschlüssig. Meine aktuellen Überlegungen:

"Understatement"
- Schwarze Schläuche
- Schwarze chromax Ecken
- Orange Flüssigkeit (sieht man dann im AGB, dem Plexi CPU Block und dem Plexi GPU Block)
- Weiße LEDs im Case

Würdet ihr da Pastel oder "normal" nehmen? Ich tendiere fast zu letzterem, da Pastel hier zu "schwer" wirken könnte, oder?

"Showoff"
- Transparente Schläuche
- Weiße Chromax Ecken
- Pastelweiße Flüssigkeit
- RGB Stripes im Case, RGB LEDs am AGB und im CPU Block (beide sehen solche vor)

"Standard"
- Transparente Schläuche
- Weiße Chromax Ecken
- Orange Flüssigkeit
- RGB Stripes im Case, RGB LEDs am AGB und im CPU Block

Auch hier wieder - Pastel oder normal? Ich tue mich da so schwer...


Was sagt ihr zu meinen Ideen? Ich tue mich sehr schwer mir das dann bildlich vorzustellen, da ich eben noch nie eine WaKü gebaut habe...
Hier noch ein paar Fotos zum PC wie er aktuell aussieht, im Sysprofile finden sich die gleichen, btw).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin für Hilfe zum Design, aber auch Anregungen falls etwas an meiner WaKü Hardware kacke sein sollte immer dankbar!
Großes danke an dieser Stelle schonmal an superior1337 und the_leon für ihre beständige Hilfe über Whatsapp und an alle anderen die mir schon das eine oder andere Mal weitergeholfen haben!

lg,
ebastler


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Wenn du bei deinem "Understatement" zusätzlich damit leben könntest keine Farbzusätze zu verwenden wäre das zumindest die Option, die WaKü komplett wartungsfrei zu haben.
Da kannste Norprene Laborschläuche (schwarz) verwenden und Dest-Wasser mit ein bissl Glykol reintun und das wars. Da wird sich niemals irgendwas ab-/zusetzen können (was bei Farben und grade Pastel immer passieren kann).

Persönlich würde ich Funktionalität immer Design vorziehen.


----------



## ebastler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Was mich auf eine weitere Idee bringt...

"Understatement2"
- Schwarze Schläuche
- Schwarze chromax Ecken
- Transparente Flüssigkeit
- RGB Stripes im Case, RGB LEDs am AGB und im CPU Block

Das könnte optisch auch cool aussehen und hat den Vorteil dass es wie von dir angesprochen absolut wartungsfrei ist - und optisch trotzdem schön, eventuell. Ich tue mich eben so schwer mir das vorzustellen.

Dann noch irgendwann die Kabel des NTs sleeven, aber das muss ich so oder so, die originalen sind grausam.


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Du kennst meine Antwort.

Transparente Hardtubes, Schwarze Fittinge, Pastel Orange Flüssigkeit, RGB LEDs 

Und schwarze Chromax Ecken am Radi und weiße auf der anderen Seite (so wie du das mir vorgeschlagen hast)


----------



## INU.ID (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Zum CPU Block: Die X99 Version ist deutlich billiger als der normale und kommt direkt mit der X99 Jetplate/Insert sowie mit einem etwas besseren Montagesystem, so weit ich das gelesen habe. Nachteil ist, wenn ich mal wieder Plattform wechsle muss ich den Kühler ersetzen.
> Andererseits sollte die 5960X mit OC lange genug so schnell sein, dass, bis ich mal wieder wechsle, eh schon neue und bessere Kühler am Markt sein sollten, oder?


Ich bezweifel stark das sich bei den Kühlern noch große Sprünge tun werden. Zumal es ja primär um die Watt der CPU geht. Ein Kühler von "heute", der die 200Watt Abwärme einer übertakteten CPU wegschaufelt, der wird das auch mit einer 200Watt-CPU in 2025 schaffen - sofern es dann eine Halterung für den entsprechenden Sockel gibt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Moin
Mein Vorschlag 
Weiße EK Fittinge und neoprene Schläuche.
Oder schwarze Fittinge und weiße Schläuche. Alles mit Chromax weiß.

Ich bin ein Rabe und stehe auf alles was glänzt, deshalb würde ich bei meinem Case dann für CPU den Aquacomputer next in Hochglanz nehmen und Barrow oder Alphacool Fittinge in Chrom und weiße Hardtubes. Und dann ist destilliertem Wasser betreiben. Als LED nur ein oder zwei weiße Streifen, damit man schön die Hardware sieht und nicht alles Orange leuchtet.

Der Vorschlag von Leon ist aber auch fein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Mit weißen Fittingen werde ich einfach nicht warm, leider.
Schwarze Fittinge mit Noprene Schlauch sieht leider auch sehr mäßig aus, orange wie das Board hat EK nicht im Angebot :/

Vielleicht doch transparente Schläche, schwarze Fittinge, schwarze Ecken. BWWAAAAH! Warum muss das so schwer sein.

Anyway, wie relevant ist die Reihenfolge gerade wenn man wenig Radifläche mit sehr viel Heizleistung kombiniert? Die CPU verheizt schon bei 1,1V/4,2GHz knappe 250W, ich schätze die wird dann bis 500W wegsnacken, die 290X ist mit OC auch nicht grad sparsam.
Es wäre kaum Mehraufwand für mich, AGB -> GPU -> Radi Top -> CPU -> Radi Front -> AGB zu verschlauchen.
Würde mir der Radi zwischen CPU und GPU an der CPU Temp was bringen? Wenn es nur 1°C spart - das ist es mir wert!
Man liest ja immer die Reihenfolge sei irrelevant, aber das kann ich kaum glauben!

Ach, gibt es Noprene Schläuche ohne weiße Schrift wie Tygon Noprene es beispielsweise haben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> wie relevant ist die Reihenfolge


genau so:


ebastler schrieb:


> Man liest ja immer die Reihenfolge sei irrelevant, aber das kann ich kaum glauben!



Es ist völlig egal. Und der Grund ist einfach: Wasser hat eine sehr hohe speziefische Wärmekapazität und fließt in WaKüs vergleichsweise sehr schnell.
Bedeutet selbst ein Chip der mehrere Hundert Watt Wärme abgibt erwärmt das Wasser nur ein, zwei, drei Grad (je nachdem wie hoch der Durchfluss ist) - und im gesamten Kreislauf herrscht plus minus eben dieser Handvoll Grad die gleiche Temperatur. Deswegen ists völlig wurscht wo welche Komponente im Kreislauf ist. Baue so, wie es am sinnvollsten ins Case passt.

Relevant wird das erst dann, wenn du sagen wir ein Quad-SLI aus vier TitanX-Karten hättest wo jede Karte das Wasser 3 Grad erwärmt - dann wäre das Wasser nach der letzten Karte wenns richtung CPU geht 10-15°C wärmer als vor den Karten.
Aber selbst hier würde man nicht irgendwie einen Radi zwischen die Karten klemmen was sehr aufwendig wäre sondern einfach den Durchfluss erhöhen (2. Pumpe) und damit die temperaturdifferenz wieder runterschrauben.


----------



## ebastler (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Danke! Bei mir ist es vom Aufwand her sehr überschaubar, da der top Radi die Anschlüsse in meiner geplanten Config direkt ober dem CPU Block hätte. Deshalb frage ich


----------



## IssaP (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, gibt es Noprene Schläuche ohne weiße Schrift wie Tygon Noprene es beispielsweise haben?


Der EK ZMT ist auch weichmacherfrei, den gibts aber nur in 16/10.


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Hm, den ZMT hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, danke für den Tipp!

Inzwischen ist einiges an Hardware angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquacomputer Kryografics 290X Nickel samt aktiver Backplate (danke Pseudoephedrin!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Hardwarelabs GTS360



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Aquacomputer Kryografics 290X Nickel samt aktiver Backplate (danke Pseudoephedrin!)
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/c6a9402aa2391b7231a1ef35b4ce587d.jpg


Werde ihn vermissen.  Wird wohl nie wieder so einen detaillierten Block geben. Wenn du die Plexischeibe abnimmst, kannst du sogar die Hawaii-Inseln sehen. Aber bei dir ist er in guten Händen, gibt sicherlich ein paar Bilder, wenn der Umabu fertig ist.


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Während des Umbaus und vom fertigen Build, da werde ich euch gut mit Bildern zuspammen. Zu irgendwas muss die Spiegelreflex ja hier herumgammeln 

Ist schon n verdammt schickes Stück Hardware, der Block. Ich wollte die 290X ja eigentlich irgendwann zugunsten einer neuen Karte verkaufen (1-3 Jahre, je nach dem, wann sie knapp wird) - aber ich glaube ich motte die dann im Schrank ein, um irgendwann in 20 Jahren in einem Anflug von Nostalgie einen Retro-Build damit zu bauen. Einfach wegen des Kühlers.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Doppelpost!

Hab heute mal den PC zerlegt und die Radiatoren probesitzen lassen. Verflucht, ist das knapp!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne geht es eh noch (wenn auch schon sehr knapp)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hinten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke da werde ich je einen 45° Winkel pro Radi Anschluss verwenden müssen.

Ich habe mich nun übrigens entschieden und es wird ein ganz schwarzer PC 
- EK ZMT 16/10
- EK ACF Fittings (schwarz)
- Transparentes Wasser

Jetzt gehts an den Schlauchplan - was sagt ihr so weit? Rot sind natürlich Kühler, blau ist der AGB, grün sind 45° Winkel.
Beim AGB bin ich nocht nicht sicher, würde den tendenziell lieber mit den Anschlüssen zum Tray hin verbauen - deshalb auch die strichlierten Linien, da hier die Schläuche hinter dem AGB wären. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Ich werde am AGB wohl für beide Anschlüsse einen 90° Winkel brauchen?
Die restlichen Radien sollten sich mit 16/10er ZMT wohl ausgehen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

du brauchst noch 1/4" Verlängerungen hinten, etwas 15-20mm lang.

beim GPU Kühler würde ich den hinteren anschluss als Einlass verwenden und den vorderen als Auslass.

Den AGB würde ich so drehen, dass die Anschlüsse vorne sind


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich dachte der GPU Kühler habe eine Durchflussrichtung? 

Wo brauch ich Verlängerungen?

Umdrehen... Okay. Warum das?


----------



## leon676 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Also ja Gpu kühler haben meistens eine Durchflussrichtung die beachtet werden muss.

Die Verlängerung wirst du vor den 45 Grad Dingern oben brauchen.


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Dieser hat keine durchlauf richtung


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich dachte der GPU Kühler habe eine Durchflussrichtung?



Nicht wirklich. Ist nur bei den meisten CPU Kühlern wichtig. GPU Kühler haben eher keine Jet Plate die nur in eine Richtung funktioniert.


----------



## JakPol (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich dachte der GPU Kühler habe eine Durchflussrichtung?





leon676 schrieb:


> Also ja Gpu kühler haben meistens eine Durchflussrichtung die beachtet werden muss.





IWas_mit_pc schrieb:


> Dieser hat keine durchlauf richtung





v3nom schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ist nur bei den meisten CPU Kühlern wichtig. GPU Kühler haben eher keine Jet Plate die nur in eine Richtung funktioniert.



Kommt auf den Hersteller und die Generation an. Watercool hat mit der GTX 9X0 /R9 Fury Generation die Jetplate-Anströmung (wieder) eingeführt. Seit der GTX 10X0 / RX 4X0 Generation haben dies nun alle anderen namhaften Hersteller übernommen. Der Kühler, um den es hier geht, hat aber keine definierte Durchflussrichtung.


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Jo sorry hab mich total vertan ^^
Voll verpeilt das EK auch wieder Jetplates hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ist heute eher schwer noch welche ohne Vorzugsrichtung zu finden .


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Danke für die Infos. Dann wird so verschlaucht wie es sich grad anbietet!

AGB ist nun auch bestellt und unterwegs, jetzt muss ich noch beim Caseking bestellen was noch fehlt und ich habs.
Freu mich schon aufs Basteln!

Prüfungsphase und Arbeit machen mir grad aber etwas Stress. Kann daher dauern bis ich den PC umbauen kann auf Wasser. Ich hoffe im Februar kriege ich es noch hin, wird aber eher März.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Tygon Norprene Schrift entfernen | LS Modding | PC Reviews
Kannst du auch nehmen und meine Fittings


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ehe ich mir das antue kauf ich lieber ZMT 😅


----------



## Trash123 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Oder einfach die Schläuche so verlegen, dass man die Schrift nicht sieht. Habe ich bei mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Also ich finds nicht schwer die Schrift an Norprenes zu entfernen... einfach mit ner Metallkante (stumpferes Messer) ein bissl drüberkratzen und die Schrift ist weg.
Ich weiß nicht obs da verschiedene Chargen gibt wos mal besser und mal schlechter geht aber bei den Norprenes die ich benutze gehts eigentlich ziemlich leicht ab. 

Die Nummer mit dem Spülschwamm ist etwas aufwendiger aber sicherlich auch gründlicher.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ach, wenn es schon so was wie ZMT gibt, warum die Mühe antun


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Hast du die Lüfter schon gekauft?

Ich hab auch grad vor ner Woche erst auf die gleichen Noctua NF-F12 PPC Industrial PWM umgerüstet und bin von denen ein wenig enttäuscht.
Während sie tatsächlich bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (700rpm) schon unschlagbar viel Luft durch die Radis drücken, verursachen bei mir alle 7 Stück ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Nebengeräusch.
Ich kann noch nicht genau erkennen, ob es vom Lager kommt, oder von den Motoren (PWM Rattern?).

Ich muss selbst noch ein bisschen mit verschiedenen Headern bzw. mit/ohne PWM Hub herumprobieren.. vielleicht liegts auch an einem unsauberen PWM Signal.

Ich will nur darauf hinaus: Wenn du sowieso eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung einsetzt, dann könntest du ja auch die 3-Pin non-PWM Version der gleichen Lüfter einsetzen.
(was natürlich auch nichts helfen würde, wenn es an den Lagern liegt)

Wenn du gar keine Probleme mit deinen Lüftern hast, sag mal trotzdem Bescheid, dann weiss ich wenigstens, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich hab schon 4 Stück davon hier (2 am Morpheus, 2 am Megahalems) und bin eigentlich restlos Happy. Anlaufen tun meine bei ~250rpm, klackern da aber wie Sau. Ab ~450rpm sind meine dann absolut lautlos - auch kein Rattern mehr.

Sie laufen sogar ruhiger und leiser als "normale" NF-F12 PWM die ich mal hatte. Sind auch etwas bessere Motoren und stabilerer Kunststoff afaik.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Mit dem Anlaufen siehts bei mir ähnlich aus... bei ca. 250.
Aber auch bei 700 klackern sie noch merklich, selbst wenn ich zwischenzeitlich auf 1500+ hochgehe, damit das Fluidlager ordentlich versorgt wird.

Ich hab sie aber auch alle 7 an einem PWM HUB von Phobya, der am CPU Header des MB hängt. Vielleicht vermurkst der HUB irgendwie das Signal.
Ich werde am Wochenende mal ein bisschen hin und her stöpseln.


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich habe hier 2 am PWM Port des MoBos und 2 am PWM Port meiner 290X Referenz, die laufen Supi.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Nope.. hab jetzt alle möglichen MB Header mit und ohne Hub ausprobiert. Mit und ohne Verlängerungskabel..
Da ist nichts zu machen, das Rattern bleibt. 
Und es ist definitiv nicht das Lager sondern das PWM Signal.. man hört ein feines elektronisches "click" ungefähr für jede 2te Umdrehung (bei 250 rpm ungefähr 2-3 pro Sekunde).
Das ist zugegebenermaßen sehr leise aber es wurmt mich trotzdem :/

Hab zum Vergleich nochmal einen "normalen" NF-F12 angehängt und da ist absolut nichts zu hören.. totale Stille.
Wenn die Dinger nur nicht so pottenhässlich wären.. der einzige Grund, warum ich überhaupt auf die PPC umgestiegen bin, ist der schwarze Kunststoff :/

Entweder hast du ein besseres Produktionslos erwischt, oder du reagierst auf dieses spezielle Geräusch nicht so empfindlich wie ich.
In jedem Fall hast du Glück  bei mir sind alle 7 Stück betroffen.


----------



## leon676 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Hast du schon mal versucht die Lüfter über die Spannung zu regeln? Du meinst ja, dass das Klackern am PWM liegt...


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Jemand ne Idee warum der Block so rötlich ist? Habe ihn kürzlich zerlegt, das schwarze Plexi durch besser in meinen Build passendes Transparentes ersetzt und bei der Gelegenheit mit warmem Wasser und vorsichtig mit einem Papiertaschentuch etwas gereinigt (habe geschaut keine Flusen an den Kühlfinnen zu verlieren).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist da das Nickel etwas angegriffen oder was ist das?


----------



## Tabby91 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Weißt du was dein Vorbesitzer an Flüssigkeit verwendet hat?

Wo hast du die Radiatoren besorgt? Wüsste keinen deutschen Shop der die vertreibt


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Das hab ich noch nicht gefragt, muss ich mal. Ist ein guter Freund von mir, der hätte mir auch gesagt, wenn er den Block unsachgemäß behandelt hätte. Finde die Farbe nur grad schräg.

Die Radis habe ich von highflow.nl


----------



## Chukku (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



leon676 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht die Lüfter über die Spannung zu regeln? Du meinst ja, dass das Klackern am PWM liegt...



Hab an anderer Stelle inzwischen gelesen, dass das Modell ohne PWM (3-pin Version) das gleiche Problem hat.
Liegt also nicht am PWM selbst sondern irgendwo an anderer Stelle am elektrischen Signal.

Ist aber so leise, dass ich es aus dem geschlossenen Case nicht heraushöre. Nur am externen Radi stört es halt.

Ist aber hier ja der falsche Thread für das Thema.. ich bin dann mal wieder ruhig


----------



## hendrosch (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Bei dem Block ist doch eindeutig, zumindest den Bild nach, die Nickel Schicht ab. 
Die Frage wäre jetzt nur wieso.
War Alu im Kreislauf? 
Zwischen Kupfer, Nickel und Messing passiert eigentlich auch mit schlechtem Korrosionsschutz nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Na gut, dann ist es ja kein Problem. Ob der nun Nickel oder Kupfer im Wasser hat... Aber schräg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam trudelt hier weiteres Zeug ein


----------



## illousion (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Bekommste auch mal n Abo


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Dann nutze ich das Mal für ein kurzes Update, auch, wenn es nichts Neues gibt 

Ich hab noch nicht bei Caseking bestellt, daher fehlen noch die Pumpe, 3 Lüfter, die Aquaero, die Fittinge und die Schläuche (dazu etwas Kleinkram).

Es wird auf EK ZMT mit schwarzen ACF Fittings rauslaufen und auf transparentes Wasser (je nach Laune kippe ich später noch ne orange Dye rein, mal sehen). Dazu ein Supremacy Evo Nickel/Plexi. Bei der Pumpe bin ich, da sie beim CK gleich viel kostet wie die AC mit PWM, Grad am überlegen direkt die AC D5 Aquabus zu nehmen. Oder eben doch die EK D5 G2 PWM - mit der Aquaero laufen würde sie. Das entscheide ich dann spontan beim Kauf.

Aquaero wird wie geplant ein 6 LT, dazu kommt ein Temperatursensor vor dem AGB.

Der PC läuft grad und ich hab irgendwie immer Klausuren, daher fehlt es an Zeit. Aber Mittwoch hab ich meine letzte, fürs Erste


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2017)

*Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Bei dem Block ist doch eindeutig, zumindest den Bild nach, die Nickel Schicht ab.
> Die Frage wäre jetzt nur wieso.
> War Alu im Kreislauf?
> Zwischen Kupfer, Nickel und Messing passiert eigentlich auch mit schlechtem Korrosionsschutz nichts.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

Alu war nicht im Kreislauf, nur Nickel. Das Nickel muss vermutlich aufpoliert werden, die "Flecken" sind erst seit dem Spülen mit Wasser.
Als Flüssigkeit war nur Mayhems Pastel, AC DP Blue und destilliertes Wasser im Einsatz. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Langsam (sehr langsam) geht die Teilebeschaffung weiter. Ich habe heute einen Anfitec Drei geordert. Silberner VA Mount, top aus schwarzem POM, zierblende knalloranges Plexi, passend zum Board. Freu mich wie Schnitzel auf das Ding. Bin eigentlich erst heute zufällig über die tolle Arbeit der beiden Jungs gestolpert und habe direkt bestellt 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Also wenn dann würde ich die D5 direkt von Aquacomputer nehmen, wenn man schon ein Aquaero 6LT hat ^^


----------



## ebastler (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

So weit war ich inzwischen auch schon, ich nehme einfach die mit Aquabus. Wenn schon, denn schon [emoji14]

Die ganze Wakü werde ich wohl eh für Jahre behalten 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Bin noch etwas am Zusammenstellen, paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen glaub noch...
Aber im großen und Ganzen 

Die Aquabus D5 ist aktuell out of stock, ich hab mal gefragt ob es da schon Infos gibt wann die wieder kommt. Die PWM ist Platzhalter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich kann nur von den iPPC Noctua abraten. Ich habe viel gelesen, dass sie ein "tickerndes" Geräusch machen. Ich wollte mich aber selbst überzeugen und hatte welche bestellt und tatsächlich, alle 5 tickerten. Also zurück und normale NF-F12 bestellt, welche alle (5 im Gehäuse) sehr geschmeidig laufen und nur ein angenehmes Luftrauschen  verursachen.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

26 Öken für die Flüssigkeit? really XD

Damit kriege ich im Baumarkt 3 5l Kanister Destilliertes Wasser und nen Zollstock oben drauf XD


----------



## SpatteL (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Naja, das ist ja schon ein Fertiggemisch, nicht nur destilliertes Wasser.
Aber ja, der Preis ist dennoch überzogen (auch deine Baumarktpreise, wenn du für 25€ nur 3 Kanister bekommst xD).
Für etwa 10-15€ bekommt man man 1,5l G48 und das reicht bei 1:10 für 15l dest. Wasser(16,5l Gemisch) und da ist man dann bei weniger als 1€/l.


----------



## Haarstrich (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> 26 Öken für die Flüssigkeit? really XD
> 
> Damit kriege ich im Baumarkt 3 5l Kanister Destilliertes Wasser und nen Zollstock oben drauf XD



Das heißt Gliedermassstab. Tschuldige, die Verbesserung ist berufsbedingt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Also bei uns misst man nicht in Zoll


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich hab da nur grob geschätzt mit den Kanister preis und ich benutze kein G48 
Reines Wasser kommt bei mir rein


----------



## illousion (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Das heißt Gliedermassstab. Tschuldige, die Verbesserung ist berufsbedingt.



Und Leitung statt Kabel! 
Ich kenne das noch gut


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Und es geht langsam weiter... Hab eben eine Bestellung bei Aquacomputer aufgegeben.
D5 Aquabus
Kryo m.2 micro (passivkühler für m.2 SSDs)
Inline-Tempsensor für die Aquaero

Alles Andere kommt dann vom Caseking.
Auf den CPU Block warte ich noch immer.


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Und der restliche Käse wäre auch bestellt... Jetzt noch warten. Ich vermute Caseking und Aquacomputer kommen Anfang nächster Woche, Anfitec hoffentlich auch irgendwann. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Ich pushe mal wieder, sorry für den Tripelpost, aber es gibt mal wieder Neues 

Aquacomputer hat mir heute ein Paar Teile geliefert, die SSD und der ganze Kleinkram vom Caseking sind schon länger da. Fehlt nur noch der Anfitec Drei 

Ich habe heute schonmal Pumpe, AGB und Winkelanschlüsse/Fittinge in ihre finale Konfiguration gebracht und die SSD mit dem Aquacomputer Kryo m.2 Evo (mein Board kann nur PCIe 2.0 und damit ~1700MB/s am m.2) verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöner Datendurchsatz den die gute PM961 da macht  Mein Board bootet auch anstandslos von der M.2 SSD und macht sonst keine Mucken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wunderschöne Heatkiller Tube. Er wird dann am Ende mit dem Radiator-Montage-Kit am Frontradi landen. Der Einlass kommt von senkrecht oben vom Front-Radi runter, der Auslass geht gerade zur GPU weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, ich bin nicht sponsored by Aquacomputer (leider). Hat sich irgendwie so ergeben


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Aquacomputer Komponenten kann man ja auch kaufen,[emoji3]


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



ebastler schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nicht sponsored by Aquacomputer (leider). Hat sich irgendwie so ergeben



Lieber deutsche AquaComputer-Produkte kaufen als der billige EK-Massenmist  Haben halt gute Produkte, wobei ich die Optik bei AC bzgl. CPU und GPU Blöcken echt schrecklich finde. 

Zum Glück konnte ich auf Watercool ausweichen, sonst hätte ich auch EK nehmen müssen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Schön zusehen, weiter so. 


Shutterfly schrieb:


> ...wobei ich die Optik bei AC bzgl. CPU und GPU Blöcken echt schrecklich finde...


Den Block für die Hawaii-GPU kann man doch nicht "schrecklich" finden. Das grenzt schon fast an Lästerung.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Bin kein Freund von verchromten/vernickeltem Material


----------



## Haarstrich (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Der "Hawaii" ist hier aber weder verchromt noch vernickelt.

Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii: Wasserkuhler fur Radeon R9 290(X) mit "3D flow"-Technologie vorgestellt


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Doch, ich hab die vernickelte Variante 
Sagt mir auch deutlich mehr zu als blankes Kupfer.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Der "Hawaii" ist hier aber weder verchromt noch vernickelt.



pst pst! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ubericht-und-einige-fragen-2.html#post8634260


----------



## ebastler (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Anfi-Tec ist unterwegs... Hoffe auf Ankunft morgen oder übermorgen. Kann es kaum mehr erwarten, meine CPU geht aktuell fast ein weil es so heiß im Zimmer ist. 75° beim Spielen. Muss wohl wieder auf Stocktakt gehen.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

Sorry, hatte viel Stress die Tage. PC ist so weit Mal komplett gewassert und alles läuft 1A - gescheite Bilder gibt es sobald ich meine SLR wieder habe, nen Baubericht mit Handyfotos sobald ich Zeit hab.

Ist aber noch lange nicht alles fertig, nur weil der Loop loopt und nicht ausläuft! [emoji14]


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Baubericht und einige Fragen*

So, Tripelpost. Aber diesmal mit Inhalt!

Ich hab grad mega Stress an der Uni, aber irgendwie musste ich einfach basteln...
Ich entschuldige mich für die schrecklichen Bilder, habe im Halbdunkel mit Stirnlampe gebastelt und hatte nur mein olles Nexus 5 für die Fotos!

Angefangen hat die Bastelwut mit einem DHL Boten und einer hübschen Dose mit noch hübscherem Inhalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hab ich mal flott die Grafikkarte umgebaut, die VRAM Kühler des Morpheus gingen zum Glück ab ohne mir Speicherchips mitzunehmen und meine 290X zur GTX 970 zu machen 
Leider kollidiert die Backplate etwas mit den Schrauben rund um den Chipsatz, weshalb sie sich etwas verbiegt - fällt im eingebauten Zustand aber nicht auf und macht nichts. War nur etwas verwirrend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Einbau gestaltete sich als noch enger und nerviger als erwartet, dieses Case ist eindeutig nicht auf 2 360er ausgelegt. Der doch sehr große AGB tat sein Übriges mir beim Einbau das Leben schwer zu machen. Dass der 16/10er ZMT und die 16/10er ACF Fittinge sich nicht wirklich freiwillig vereinen ließen wäre beinahe in blutigen Fingerkuppen geendet, aber zu guter Letzt passte dann alles wie es sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann war es nach einigen Stunden schwitzen und Schrauben kürzen (die mit den Radiatoren mitgelieferten Schrauben um sie ans Case zu schrauben waren alle 2mm zu lang und hätten mir die Lamellen kaputtgemacht) so weit - DP Ultra wurde eingefüllt und der erste Dichtigkeitstest gemacht. Nach 2 Stunden die der PC mit einem Modellbau-LiPo Wasser herumpumpte hab ich ihn dann als dicht angesehen und eine Stunde Far Cry gedaddelt - dicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings waren die Probleme damit noch nicht vorbei - das Radi-Montagekit für meinen Heatkiller Tube passt nicht zu meiner angedachten Montageposition, also konnte ich nur einen Halter verschrauben und musste den anderen mittig am Lüfter aufliegen lassen, was mir die Lüfterblätter des NF-F12 die Schaumgummidichtung am Radi berühren hat lassen. Als ugly Fix habe ich dann ein 3D gedrucktes Teil dazwischengeklemmt, was aber natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung war.
Ich habe daher den originalen Halter genommen und so abgeschliffen/geschnitten, dass ich ihn an den unteren Schrauben des mittleren Lüfters mit montieren kann und er mir die Pumpe am unteren Rand abstützt. Nicht ideal, ich gebe es zu - aber es hält und sieht eigentlich gut aus. 

Nun war mir noch etwas ein Dorn im Auge - die roten Plastikteile am Heatspreader des TridentZ passten überhaupt nicht in mein System. Nachdem ich lange überlegt hatte wegen Lackieren (und Garantieverlust in Kauf nehmen) kam mir bald eine bessere Idee: Im Hackerspace haben wir knallorange Klebefolie für den Folienschneider. Wider erwarten war ich nach 20 Minuten damit sogar schon fertig und es sah perfekt aus. Fast besser als davor, der weiße gskill Schriftzug hatte mich schon immer genervt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach etwas Umbasteln (Kabel aufgeräumt, unnützes ausgesteckt, SSD in einen anderen Slot gesteckt ist das hier nun der Status Quo des PCs. Ich bin echt zufrieden damit wie er geworden ist - sieht genau so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Ich finde das Aussehen der ZMT Schläuche mit den schwarzen ACF Fittingen wahnsinnig gut und die orangen Akzente dazu - Perfekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bessere Bilder folgen dann sobald ich meine SLR wieder habe.

Mit der laufenden Wasserkühlung ist der PC allerdings noch lange nicht abgeschlossen. Was fehlt noch?
> Checken ob mir das Antec HCP1200 leise genug ist (aktuell wirkt es so als sei es immer leiser als die WaKü), wenn ja - Kabelstränge allesamt neu machen in schwarz/orange
> Orange Mayhems Dye kaufen und ins Wasser kippen (noch nicht 100% sicher)
> 12V RGBW LED Stripe kaufen und einbauen - dann kann ich im Betrieb auswählen welche Farbe ich will
> Die zwei fehlenden Lüfter von TheSebi41 abkaufen (bzw abholen) und verbauen, einer am Top Radi, einer einblasend im Heck
> sinnvoll entlüften

Aber wie ich mich kenne werde ich auch nachdem ich das alles abgeschlossen habe noch einen Grund zum Basteln finden. Aber fürs Erste wäre das mein Plan 

Sorry dass ich das Worklog bisher zu 99% aus Vorbereitung und Planung aufgebaut hab und dann an einem einzigen Tag irgendwie gleich fast alles fertig bau 
War da zu gespannt und nervös um langsamer zu arbeiten.


Wo ich schon dabei bin, an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch bei einigen bedanken, die mir bei diesem Projekt geholfen haben.
Allen voran beim guten Superior1337 für die Hammer CPU und die Empfehlung für Board und RAM.
Dann beim Herrn Mann von MTC Overclocking der mir immer mit Rat zur Seite gestanden ist, egal zu welcher krummen Uhrzeit.
Ebenso bei den Usern die mir hier im Thread und drüben im WaKü Sammler geholfen haben wenn ich mal wieder eine Noobfrage hatte (the_leon wäre hier hervorzuheben!).
Zu guter Letzt noch bei Caseking, ohne euch wäre das Projekt in der Form nicht möglich gewesen. Schneller Versand, super Support - bin wirklich zufriedener Kunde!


----------



## JPio (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Ok, somit haben sich die Fragen im WaKü Quatscher erledigt.
Und sei dir eines gewiss:
Du wirst immer irgendetwas zu Basteln finden ...

von Unterwegs


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Da bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## JPio (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Genau so soll es sein...
Das hören wir gerne...   

von Unterwegs


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Gefällt mir optisch voll gut  
Bis auf die Halterung aus VA am Anfitec, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. 

Viel Spass noch mit dem System.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder, ohne News. Dafür aber mit Problemen und Frust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, der PC funktioniert. Problem ist, die CPU wird verdammt heiß.
Meine GPU hat unter Volllast maximal 15K Delta zwischen Chip und Wasser, mein Wasser pendelt zwischen 30 und 40°C bei Fanspeeds um die 850-900rpm max. Ich denke mal mit den zwei fehlenden Lüftern wird sich da noch n Bisschen was tun an den Drehzahlen. Aber damit bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden. Dass ich mit 2 slim 360ern keine 400rpm full load haben würde war mir klar^^

Die CPU erreicht mit moderatem OC (4,2GHz bei 1,1V) stattliche 80° bei 35° Wasser, bei 4,6GHz und 1,25V throttelt sie nach 1s im Cinebench wiel sie 88° erreicht. Die Temperaturen sind im Schnitt 5° SCHLECHTER als mit meinem alten Prolimatech Super Mega.

Ich habe bereits den Heatspreader neu montiert, den CPU Block 2 Mal neu montiert, geöffnet, geprüft ob innen alle passe, gereinigt und wieder neu montiert. Paste ist überall Cooler Master Mastergel Maker Nano, wie ich sie auch am Prolimatech schon hatte. Hat da irgendjemand eine Idee was da noch sein könnte? Ein/Auslass des Kühlers hab ich korrekt. Der Kühler liegt satt auf dem Heatspreader auf und sonst nirgends, der Heatspreader auf dem Chip und nicht am PCB. Interessanterweise ist die Kühlleistung bei sehr viel Anpressdruck identisch mit so wenig Anpressdruck, dass ich den Kühler am Prozessor verschieben kann. Wie kann das sein?

Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende... Aktuell läuft die CPU wegen der Hitze eh auf Stock und ist kühl, aber sobald der Sommer vorbei ist wollte ich eigentlich schon hochtakten... Soll ich mal Anfi-Tec anschreiben und fragen?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Nimm mal den Kühler ab und schau dir mal das Druckbild von der Wärmeleitpaste an, denn vermutlich liegt der Kühler nicht ganz auf. Bei meinem cuplex kryos XT hatte ich mich damals gewundert das wenn ich ihn auf dem Schreibtisch lege der sich drehen ließ, der hatte praktisch in der Mitte eine Wölbung was nach außen hin geringer wurde. Hatte damals Kontakt mit dem Support und bekam die Antwort das dies gewollt wäre, damit beim festziehen die Platte wieder nach außen dehnen könnte und dann plan aufliegen würde.

Bei dir vermute ich das der Kühler nicht ganz plan aufliegt und so die Wärme nicht gut übertragen wird.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Hab ich schon gemacht, der komplette Heatspreader macht einen gleichmäßigen Abdruck auf der Bodenplatte...
Ich hatte anfangs auch gedacht dass es das sein könnte.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Wasser 40°? Puhh das is warm ich lass meins nicht über 35 werden

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Dann wird es verdammt laut bei >30° Raumtemperatur ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Ich weiß leider nicht was die für eine vcore draufgeballert haben, aber ein 5960x kann schon heitzen  ~ 250 - 300 watt je nach vcore & OC
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/february/i7-5960x_underwater
Wie ist dein Durchfluss / merkt man eine Wasserbewegung?
Ist sonst alles korrekt verschlauch, sprich OUT & IN immer abwechselnd?

Edit: Hat intel unter dem IHS wärmeleitpaste oder flüssigmetal genutzt? Weil verlötet ist der ja
Edit2: Welche Wassertemperatur hast du ab dem moment wo du es zum Runtertakten kommt ?


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Mein 5960X ist geköpft mit Mastergel Maker Nano unter dem IHS - geköpft hat den der Vorbesitzer, laut der8auer bringt Köpfen mit der grob gleich guten Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut schon einen Temperaturvorteil im Vergleich zu stock.

Bei 1,1V heizt der noch nicht viel weg, ich glaube da braucht der ganze Rechner bei Volllast noch <500W aus der Dose.
Und wie gesagt - mit dem Luftkühler war er kälter^^

Bei meiner normalen Pumpen-Drehzahl merkt man nichts von der Bewegung (~2000rpm), ab 3000-4000 sieht man dann Strudel im AGB.
Mein AGB hat Einlass und Auslass am unteren Ende, da sieht man generell nicht viel mit 10cm Wasser drüber. Durchfluss hab ich nie gemessen, aber da die GPU passt denke ich mal wird der nicht ganz daneben sein, oder?

Inwiefern out und in abwechselnd?
An sich sollte alles korrekt verschlaucht sein!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Warte du hast eine normale WLP unter einem Extreme IHS? Die sind doch verlötet und köpfen bringt bei denen maximal 5°

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Ich hab die nicht geköpft...
Aber ja, normale WLP. Der Vorbesitzer meinte er habe Kryonaut und LM getestet und das LM brachte an die 1-2° gegenüber der Kryonaut, beides wäre kühler als stock. Also bin ich bei der normalen geblieben weil ich keine Lust auf LM Gepansche hatte.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Wundert mich ich konnte von Kyronaut auf LM nochmal 10° raushohlen bei dem I5 den ich bis Anfang 2017 hatte

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Denke auch dass der DF passt selbst bei nur 20l/H wurde man jetzt keine schlimmen Probleme bekommen, nur so ein DF würde halt höhere Temperaturen nach sich ziehen.
Wie schaut es mit luft im system aus ?
Verschlauchung habe ich so gmeint das man zb pumpe out geht auf Gpu In usw - die Radiatoren sind wurscht bis auf die Aquacomputer Airplex die haben eine vordefinierte richtung mit "pfeilen"



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Wundert mich ich konnte von Kyronaut auf LM nochmal 10° raushohlen bei dem I5 den ich bis Anfang 2017 hatte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



meine rx480 @ 1400mhz ~ 1,2 vcore wird knackige 52 grad warum und hier sehe ich die Paste von Alphaccol als schuldige ......
Wasser wird nie wärmer als 33 grad - das war bei 27 grad inneraumtemperatur
Edit: ein guter wärmeübergang macht viel aus - besonders bei Graphikkarten weil die ja heißer werden


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Wundert mich ich konnte von Kyronaut auf LM nochmal 10° raushohlen bei dem I5 den ich bis Anfang 2017 hatte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Gut, dann werde ich wohl mal Flüssigmetall unter den IHS packen - was wäre da aktuell das Beste was vom P/L Verhältnis Sinn macht?
Also nicht wegen 0,5° doppelten Preis oder so 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Denke auch dass der DF passt selbst bei nur 20l/H wurde man jetzt keine schlimmen Probleme bekommen, nur so ein DF würde halt höhere Temperaturen nach sich ziehen.
> Wie schaut es mit luft im system aus ?
> Verschlauchung habe ich so gmeint das man zb pumpe out geht auf Gpu In usw - die Radiatoren sind wurscht bis auf die Aquacomputer Airplex die haben eine vordefinierte richtung mit "pfeilen"
> 
> ...



Ich denke bei extrem niedrigem Durchfluss würde ja auch meine GPU wärmer werden, oder? 15K Delta müssten für ne 290X eigentlich ganz solide sein, kam mir vor.

Meine GPU (AC Kryographics Hawaii) hat keine bevorzugte Durchflussrichtung, meine Radis (HWlabs GTS 360) ebenso wenig, beim AGB/Pumpentop sowie beim CPU Block hab ich sie eingehalten. Hatte ich als erstes gecheckt, damals.

EDIT: Luft...
Ich hab das System glaub ne Stunde mit 100% Drehzahl laufen lassen und in alle Richtungen gekippt, der CPU Block war dabei nicht montiert und ich hab den etwas herumgeschüttelt vor dem montieren (bei laufender Pumpe), danach ein paar Stunden gespielt mit Pumpe auf 100% und dann wieder das Case in alle Richtungen gekippt... Da kam aber keine Luft mehr heraus. Ob sich irgendwo noch was festgesetzt hat ist schwer zu sagen :/

Hab das System einmal partiell entwässert um den Block zu öffnen und dann wieder befüllt (selbe Prozedur wie oben beschrieben), hatte beide Male die selben Temps.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Das Phobya LM ist gut im P/L oder wenn das P/L net so wichtig und das beste an Leistung dann Condactonaut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Schau ich mir Mal an... Fürs Erste lass ich die CPU einfach auf Stocktakt, ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem Mist-Ding und das Konto leer 😂
Werde dann in 1-2 Monaten weiterbasteln.
Den Fehler will ich natürlich trotzdem finden.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Würde aber dann die Kondensatoren die sich mit darunter befinden mit Kaptonband ab isolieren, damit dort kein LM dran kommen kann.
Kaptonband ist auch Hitzebeständig und wird auch oft für solche Zwecke genutzt.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

An Kapton hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, ich hätte die mit normaler Paste eingeschmiert ^^ hält das Kapton mir das LM zuverlässig fern?

Ich hatte jetzt die Idee für den ultimativen Check - ich werde einen Sensor des Aquaero unten an den Block kleben. Wird der Block heiß wie die CPU, ist der Block defekt. Ist der Block kalt und die CPU heiß, hab ich das Problem an der CPU.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Rein vom Wärmeübergang müsste ja das ganze Kupfer  annähernd  die gleich Temperatur haben wenn es einmal aufgeheitzt ist. Versuch mal den seitlich drann zukleben/stecken vl gibts einen Spalt (Temperaturfühler)


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Im Luxx-Forum gibt es jemanden der sich sehr gut mit Köpfen auskennt und auch sehr viele CPUs köpft.
Nennt sich S... A..., falls du ihn kennst. Er verwendet für alle seine geköpften CPUs Kapton und schwört darauf.

Es kennt sich auch gut mit Elektronik aus.
Bei mir musste ich nichts davon verwenden, da bei mir keine Kondensatoren sich mit darunter befinden.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Interessant... Hab schon mit Kapton gearbeitet, aber wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen es dafür zu verwenden ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Hier mal ein Beispiel: [Sammelthread] Intel Ivy Bridge/Haswell/Skylake geköpft - Erfahrungen ohne HS/mit gewechseltem TIM - Seite 373


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2017)

*[Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Deine Radiatoren sind aber nicht die optimale Wahl für die CPU. 

Nimm bitte ordentliches "Kapton". Da gibt's riesengroße Unterschiede.

Eventuell ist der CPU-HS nicht hundertprozentig plan.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

@ebastler: hast Du das schon probiert, bevor Du ne OP startest?


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Rein vom Wärmeübergang müsste ja das ganze Kupfer  annähernd  die gleich Temperatur haben wenn es einmal aufgeheitzt ist. Versuch mal den seitlich drann zukleben/stecken vl gibts einen Spalt (Temperaturfühler)


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Bin momentan am Lernen, hab noch gar nichts gemacht ^^
Aber ja, das werde ich versuchen sobald ich Zeit hab. Fehler eingrenzen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (12. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Kurzes Update:
Ich wollte gestern nochmal neue WLP auftragen und den Temperatursensor auf den Kühler kleben, um dann rauszufinden (nachdem ich schon die WLP abgeputzt hatte), dass ich meine Paste gar nicht zu meinen Eltern mitgenommen hab.

Ich sehe das als Zeichen und mache Nägel mit Köpfen. Heatspreader schleifen (innen und außen), Conductonaut zwischen IHS und Chip. Dann schau ich mal weiter 
Wenn das Problem bleibt, gehe ich zu Anfi-Tec maulen, denn ab dann ist meine CPU definitiv unschuldig. Wenn es weg ist, um so besser 

EDIT: Alles bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten 
EDIT2: Schleifpapier versandt.


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Hype Hype!
Weiter gehts. Nachdem alles da war hab ich mich mal ans Schleifen gemacht unter der Anleitung von MehlstaubtheCat.
Alter Schwede, war der Heatspreader verzogen... Hier mal ein paar Fotos der Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kam der unheimliche Part - das übrige Lot wollte weitestgehend vom DIE geschliffen werden.
Hier erspare ich euch den Prozess und präsentiere lediglich ein Vorher-Nachher Bild. Leider bin ich hierbei nicht ganz grade gekommen und hab mich dann, einmal am Silizium angekommen, nicht mehr getraut, weiterzuschleifen - also blieb der DIE leicht krumm, das musste dann das LM ausgleichen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eigentliche LM hat sich dann als totale Sauerei herausgestellt - es haftete auf der perfekt sauberen Oberfläche nur widerwillig, zudem sahen die mit normaler Paste zugekleisterten Kondensatoren am PCB alles aber nicht appetitlich aus. Hab hier vergessen Fotos zu machen, aber ihr könnt es euch ja vorstellen. Conductonaut auf den Chip, Conductonaut auf den Deckel, Mastergel auf die Kondensatoren 

Nachdem das alles erledigt war war die Anspannung groß - wird der Eimer booten? Ja! Er bootete mir direkt und ohne Murren durch ins OS (Welch Wunder, bei dem sturen Board) und läuft seitdem wie ne Eins 

Hat es was gebracht? Jupp! Im angehängten Screen läuft grad Prime95, ich glaube 28.6 (also mit AVX2). Selbst der eher hohe Verbrauch von >220W lässt die CPU bei halbwegs passablen Temperaturen. Ich habe (dann mit mehr Lüfterdrehzahl) auch schon bei 4,7GHz ne Weile Realbench laufen lassen - die 80° wurden dabei nur einmal kurz überschritten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Vergleich zu vorher, wo meine CPU bereits bei 4,6GHz im Cinebench innerhalb von Sekunden thermisch gedrosselt hat... Ich bin glücklich, auch, wenn die Temperaturen der CPU immer noch etwas hoch sind.
Wenn ich jetzt noch mal bei Sebi meine verbleibenden zwei Lüfter abhole (ja, das hab ich immer noch nicht gemacht!) bin ich wieder einen Schritt weiter. 

Weitere To-Do Liste:
> 2 fehlende Lüfter einbauen
> Eigene Lüfter Verlängerungskabel/Splitterkabel löten, genau passend für den Build abgelängt (zwei mit je drei PWM Headern, eins mit einem).
> Orange Farbe ins Wasser kippen (immer noch nicht sicher ob ich es machen soll :/)
> Netzteil Sleeven

Letzteres muss noch etwas warten - hab aktuell weder Zeit noch Geld ^^


----------



## v3nom (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Sehe keine Bilder


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Meine doofe Bambusleitung ist vor dem Absenden aber nach dem Upload abgestürzt, ich hab es danach einfach nochmals gepostet aber anscheinend sah das Forum das nicht als korrekt an und hat die Uploads entfernt. Lustigerweise sehe ich selbst sie sehr wohl.

Ich lade die Bilder nachher neu hoch, danke für die Info!


----------



## ebastler (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Bilder sollten gefixt sein!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

Habe doch gesagt das es etwas bringt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 75%*

An deiner Stelle würde ich nichts reinschütten, die Ablagerungen sind sehr schwer wieder zu entfernen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 85%*

So, es gibt mal wieder ein kleineres Update....

Ich habe vor einer Weile die fehlenden Lüfter verbaut, 3 weiße LED Stripes, und habe mir heute eigene Lüfter Splitter gebaut für den Top Radi und den hinteren Lüfter.

Ich spamme euch mal wieder mit Fotos zu 

Ich wollte die Fan-Splitter möglichst unauffällig und schlank haben, hab sie also genau auf die Positionen wo die Noctua Kabel enden ausgelegt und dann so schlank es nur geht gelötet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal verbaut sieht man von den Splittern quasi gar nichts mehr - Mission accomplished, würde ich sagen.
Wenn die Netzteilkabel nicht so räudig aussehen würden, könnte sich das so schon gut sehen lassen, finde ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von vorne sieht der Rechner recht unspektakulär aus, die LEDs habe ich hier mal zu Showzwecken eingeschaltet - sind sonst eher immer aus weil sie nur nerven:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als LED Steuerung hab ich übrigens drei kleine MOSFETs an den RGB Header der Aquaero gelötet - könnte also einige Meter 12V RGB stripes direkt über die Aquaero steuern wenn ich wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei weiteren Lüfter haben die Temperaturen unter Vollast ziemlich stark verändert (Links 5 Lüfter, rechts alle 7). Bin nun zufrieden. Der Unterschied hat für mich den Schritt von störend zu unauffällig ausgemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehr geht aktuell wenig am Projekt voran, aber ich bin, finde ich, eh an einem sehr guten Punkt. Ab jetzt sind alle Veränderungen optischer Natur (12V RGBW Stripe, gesleevte Kabel).
Sorry falls euch das Update enttäuscht hat, ist doch nicht wirklich viel passiert.... 

EDIT: Ich muss endlich mal gescheite Fotos mit der EOS machen, die Bilder vom Handy sind hier ja grausam... Bäh.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 85% (NEU: Alle Fans, LED, Temperaturen im Stresstest)*

Das innenleben des gehäuses schaut ja so richtig aufgräumt aus 
Nächstes Upgrade: 
Monitor Halterung VESA dual


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 85% (NEU: Alle Fans, LED, Temperaturen im Stresstest)*

Vorher wäre eher ein etwas weniger gammliger Zweitmonitor angesagt... Das ist n uraltes IPS Panel, CCFL Beleuchtung und braucht glaub 100W wenn er an ist. Dabei ist er extrem dunkel, in etwa so hell wie der Dell auf 15% 

Ich bin auch mit dem PC am Tisch nicht ganz zufrieden, aber drunter schluckt er mir zu viel Staub.


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

So, nachdem es von Noctua immer noch keine orangen Chromax Ecken gibt, hab ich es jetzt selber in die Hand genommen...

Lang lebe der 3D Drucker


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*



ebastler schrieb:


> Vorher wäre eher ein etwas weniger gammliger  Zweitmonitor angesagt... Das ist n uraltes IPS Panel, CCFL Beleuchtung  und braucht glaub 100W wenn er an ist. Dabei ist er extrem dunkel, in  etwa so hell wie der Dell auf 15% 0



Ich hab so ein ähnliches vorgängermodell auch ein Acer - nur der ist imo im Server Raum abgeparkt, da das Panel einen weg hat, zwei rosa Striche queer über die ganze Fläche, aber als not Monitor reicht er 



ebastler schrieb:


> So, nachdem es von Noctua immer noch keine orangen Chromax Ecken gibt, hab ich es jetzt selber in die Hand genommen...
> 
> Lang lebe der 3D Drucker


Nice ! Welches Material nutzt du im 3d Drucker? Weil das müsste ein art weichpvc sein oder ?


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Das ist Flexismart TPE von Amazon - keine Ahnung was das chemisch ist, ist jedenfalls ziemlich flexibel!


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

... nice! Kann man die Shrounds bei Dir in Auftrag geben? Der 3D Drucker soll doch nicht einstauben


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Joa, ließe sich machen ^^

Geht orange klar? Andere Farben werden etwas dauern


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

... Orange passt! Melde mich dazu per PN. Bist Du eigentlich ab 04.02. mit dabei? - siehe Signatur  ... Deine Stats sehen so blass und verstaubt aus


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Gamer gegen Krebs Woche, muss ich fast. Nicht dauerhaft, das wird mir zu teuer. Aber n paar Pünktchen werd ich mir wieder gönnen 

Meine Hardware braucht halt viel Strom und faltet dabei wenige Punkte...


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Diese Shrouds sehen echt nice aus. Brauch auch sowas


----------



## chaotium (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Aber ob so dünne Shrouds was bringen steht in den anderen Sternen


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Besser bisschen als nix  Zwischen Lüfter und Radiator ist ja bei den meisten Radiatoren auch nochmal gut Luft.


----------



## ebastler (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Bei den HWlabs kaum... Hab das primär zum mechanischen Entkoppeln und aus optischen Gründen gemacht


----------



## ebastler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Nanu, was ist das denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hype Hype!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquacomputer Flowsensor mit Flügelrad liegt auch noch hier rum 

Edit: Kurzer Zwischenstatus, bessere Bilder gibt's sobald ich wieder daheim bin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Tripelpost... Sorry dass ich so lange gebraucht hab - heute gibbet SLR Fotos!

Es schimmert orange durchs Glas...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir mal mit einer Gesamtansicht an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, okay. Ich bin nicht stolz auf die Seite, aber ich will sie euch auch zumuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Details von innen zum Abschluss...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zufrieden! 
Nur der schräg vom AGB Fitting weg laufende Schlauch (letztes Foto) stört mich etwas. Muss ich mal 1cm länger neu ablängen.


----------



## DARPA (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Genau mein Style. Haste gut gemacht.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Sieht richtig klasse aus


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Danke für die Blumen 
Wann gibts denn schöne Bilderchen von deiner neuen Maschine?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Ohje, werd ich am We nachholen. Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## mda31 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*

Hi ebastler. Sieht gut aus. Frage: HKT Befestigung. Wenn ich das richtig blicke ohne die Anti-Vibrations-Schrauben, korrekt? Wie sieht das mit der Lautstärke aus und auf welcher Stufe läuft die D5? Merci


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2018)

*AW: [Baubericht] Ebastler wassert eine 5960X - Status: 90% (NEU: Fan Shrouds)*



mda31 schrieb:


> Hi ebastler. Sieht gut aus. Frage: HKT Befestigung. Wenn ich das richtig blicke ohne die Anti-Vibrations-Schrauben, korrekt? Wie sieht das mit der Lautstärke aus und auf welcher Stufe läuft die D5? Merci



Oh shit, das hatte ich nicht gesehen... Sorry!

Ne, ich hab den Heatkiller mit dem normalen 120mm Radiator Montageset montiert, inklusive Vibrationsdämpfer.

Stufen hat meine D5 keine, ist die Aquabus Version. Leider höre ich sie im leisen Raum immer etwas surren, egal bei welcher Drehzahl. Das Selbe höre ich aber auch wenn ich sie in der Hand halte (also quasi 100% entkoppelt) - wird wohl das Motorgeräusch sein (oder ein nicht ideal designtes Top?).
Hab sie normalerweise auf ~3000rpm, da hab ich ca. 80l/h und sie ist schön leise. NF-F12 bei 600-800rpm sind lauter.


----------

